# Basic Buckboard Bacon Tutorial?



## ismoke (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been searching, looking for a basic BB walkthrough, but can't find one on here, just one for CB.  I did find some things that would be helpful, but tehy seemed to be more for hotter smoking than I'm going to do.  I plan on using my new AMNS to pull this off.  I'm going to be trying this very soon, and want to make sure that I don't screw anything up, LOL!  I noticed in the CB walkthrough, they spoke about trimming and reweighing, which made since, but I don't have a kitchen scale - is there anything wrong with just not trimming my Butt when I get it, that way I know the actual weight? 

Thanks for your responses


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 29, 2010)

The thing you need to remember is that cure takes longer to go through fat than muscle tissue.  If you mix part of your cure with a carrier say water or apple juice and inject it that will help.  Otherwise you will certainly want to add time to your cure figures.  I would suggest for a 10 day cure untrimmed you should add at least 2 additional days but that is a guess.  Injecting the cure is most likely the best solution in my opinion.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 29, 2010)

not really a tutorial but here is what i did last weekend..................

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99823/more-buckie


----------



## meateater (Oct 29, 2010)

iSmoke said:


> I've been searching, looking for a basic BB walkthrough, but can't find one on here, just one for CB.  I did find some things that would be helpful, but tehy seemed to be more for hotter smoking than I'm going to do.  I plan on using my new AMNS to pull this off.  I'm going to be trying this very soon, and want to make sure that I don't screw anything up, LOL!  I noticed in the CB walkthrough, they spoke about trimming and reweighing, which made since, but I don't have a kitchen scale - is there anything wrong with just not trimming my Butt when I get it, that way I know the actual weight?
> 
> Thanks for your responses


Look up at the WIKI section. ^ ^ ^ ^ There's a wealth of knowledge in there.


----------

